# Tool storage



## gazman

With the price of tools and how easily they can be damaged how do you store and transport them?
I carry my squares in PVC pipe that I have screwed to the door of my trailer.





My larger boxes are in a box made out of particle board in the trailer.




And other stuff like angle heads I have in a paded case that was $25.






I am having trouble what to do with the mudrunner. What do you blokes do?


----------



## cazna

Here you go Gazman, This is some of my gear, The Mudrunner sits in my shed and i only take on the days needed and it gets its own seat in the truck. I too have a PVC tube on top of the trailer for the beads. I made the boxes from plywood and they have lids, I could stack mud buckets all over them and it would not matter.

Your turn Kiwiman, He seen this set up and couldnt resist the madness:whistling2:


----------



## Goodmanatee

I've got a Columbia tool case. Think all wall sell them. Fits all my auto tools in. Put a couple of damp sponges in a they never dry out. 
Get a piece of drain pipe a cap for the ends, that should be good for the mud runner.


----------



## E.K Taper

Nice shiny tools Cazna mine looked like that one day! I'm salivating just looking at them!
All my tools just lie in boot of my car although I have cuboid shaped containers with lids which are ideal size for keeping the 10", 12" boxs and angle applicator box and 3" butterfly airtight. If I'm running late to get away, no prob, just stick them in the box and I can wash them whenever:thumbsup:


----------



## D's

Maybe the tool manufacturers could offer up some prizes and we could make this thread a contest. We could let them decide or make it a poll we could all vote on. Thoughts?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

D's said:


> Maybe the tool manufacturers could offer up some prizes and we could make this thread a contest. We could let them decide or make it a poll we could all vote on. Thoughts?


No, we don't need Cazna winning another award, his head will swell and he will float away









So what do you think of my 10" box and handle Cazna??? 2bjr has her all cleaned up spotless and ready to go.

My mommy always told me it's whats in the inside that counts, not the outside. I don't know why she kept telling me that all my life, but I took her advice:whistling2:


----------



## cazna

D's said:


> Maybe the tool manufacturers could offer up some prizes and we could make this thread a contest. We could let them decide or make it a poll we could all vote on. Thoughts?


If that ws the case then i could make that lot look much better, And 2Buck, Thats a terrable looking mess, almost as bad as Kiwimans drill, I bet its done many more miles than mine has so i will almost let you away with it, This time only though, Dont let it happen again :jester:

Im waiting for Moore to crash the party and show us his clean and highly orginised alphabetically structured work truck etc :blink: :whistling2:

Better yet, Lets make this the worst tool set up thread, That would be entertaining :yes:

Look I used 5 smileys so if anyone quotes me they cant use any just like 2buck does :smartass: Have a look and see what that smiley means.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> If that ws the case then i could make that lot look much better, And 2Buck, Thats a terrable looking mess, almost as bad as Kiwimans drill, I bet its done many more miles than mine has so i will almost let you away with it, This time only though, Dont let it happen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting for Moore to crash the party and show us his clean and highly orginised alphabetically structured work truck etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, Lets make this the worst tool set up thread, That would be entertaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look I used 5 smileys so if anyone quotes me they cant use any just like 2buck does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look and see what that smiley means.


Oh look Cazna,somebody just edited out all your smileys:smartass:


----------



## cazna

:thumbup::lol::lol::lol::lol: Ah ha ha ha ha, LMAO Or LMDO on that, Well done.

I actually did laugh out loud and the Mrs wondered WTF is he on??


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Your turn Kiwiman, He seen this set up and couldnt resist the madness:whistling2:


 Sorry to dissapoint but I don't use my custom made tool box now...I made it too big and it was too awkward to fit it and everything else in the truck unless I were to tow a trailer to work everyday, as well as I tried to make it to fit so much stuff it almost became a 2 man lift...Anyone want to buy a plywood coffin :blink:.


----------



## cazna

Trailers can be a blessing and a curse, One day i may go back a van, But that sucks when you want to forget work, With the trailer its un hook and go.


----------



## Kiwiman

cazna said:


> Trailers can be a blessing and a curse, One day i may go back a van, But that sucks when you what to forget work, With the trailer its un hook and go.


 Keep your truck and get a van, they'll both be tax deductible, what if I said a van is a "TOOL" for work purposes.... go on, you know you need one now :yes:


----------



## smisner50s

Here is some of my tool storage


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I think Cazna's trailer will fit into your trailer









But then again, so could his boat:blink: ...........................................:furious::furious:


----------



## moore

Yeah thanks smisner .
I want one those enclosed trailers REALLY BAD..


----------



## moore

Tool storage.
They say A clean car Is the sign of a sick mind.:whistling2:
I feel the same way about tools. Hey cazna I took these pics back in January . Still haven't washed that truck.:laughing:


----------



## smisner50s

moore said:


> Tool storage.
> They say A clean car Is the sign of a sick mind.:whistling2:
> I feel the same way about tools. Hey cazna I took these pics back in January . Still haven't washed that truck.:laughing:


 i want some of those sandels your wearin mr moore:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> I think Cazna's trailer will fit into your trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, so could his boat:blink: ...........................................:furious::furious:


OMG man, Thats huge, All you need is bed and a sink and whos needs a house?? That would be to much of a hassel for me, Single axle i can unhook and spin about by myself, But you do have everything, I tend to take what i need and put back from the shed each day which can take a little time.

The boats fun for mucking about in areas like my avatar 2Buck.

Truck still looks good Moore :whistling2: If you could find it :jester:


----------



## smisner50s

cazna said:


> OMG man, Thats huge, All you need is bed and a sink and whos needs a house?? That would be to much of a hassel for me, Single axle i can unhook and spin about by myself, But you do have everything, I tend to take what i need and put back from the shed each day which can take a little time.
> 
> The boats fun for mucking about in areas like my avatar 2Buck.
> 
> Truck still looks good Moore :whistling2: If you could find it :jester:


 i agree on the boat ....i got a 12 foot fiberglass bass boat love it..


----------



## cazna

smisner50s said:


> i agree on the boat ....i got a 12 foot fiberglass bass boat love it..


 
I have one of these smisner with a 30hp yamaha, Goes well Really safe and tough little boats, Handles great, From this brand of boats, A great NZ Invention. 

http://www.macboats.co.nz/home

One day i will get the next model up. Im not such a big spender on toys unless its tools :yes: But they make money so its all good.


----------



## moore

My boat. 
You machine guys spend too much money on tools.


----------



## DSJOHN

moore said:


> My boat.
> You machine guys spend too much money on tools.


You sure thats not from the other white dust?:jester:


----------



## cazna

Ok Boys Now you have done it. These are pics of my own i just scanned.

Pic 0ne IS my fathers boat.

Pic 2 Is a boat he had built for commercial fishing.

And Pic 3 is from the 80s, This was his first fishing boat and another boat hit the front of it, Lucky it was a flat sea and they were close to home, Only a small wave would have sunk it.

He had about 6 boats, Yes 2buck, the baby boomers did very well indeed, right time right place :yes: Its game over for my generation. :furious:


----------



## smisner50s

awsome



cazna said:


> Ok Boys Now you have done it. These are pics of my own i just scanned.
> 
> Pic 0ne IS my fathers boat.
> 
> Pic 2 Is a boat he had built for commercial fishing.
> 
> And Pic 3 is from the 80s, This was his first fishing boat and another boat hit the front of it, Lucky it was a flat sea and they were close to home, Only a small wave would have sunk it.
> 
> He had about 6 boats, Yes 2buck, the baby boomers did very well indeed, right time right place :yes: Its game over for my generation. :furious:


----------



## Tim0282

Do you have many people ride with you Moore?  People often comment on the amount of dust on my dash. Our life is dust, but they don't understand that.


----------



## Tim0282

cazna said:


> I have one of these smisner with a 30hp yamaha, Goes well Really safe and tough little boats, Handles great, From this brand of boats, A great NZ Invention.
> 
> http://www.macboats.co.nz/home
> 
> One day i will get the next model up. Im not such a big spender on toys unless its tools :yes: But they make money so its all good.


I like this boat!! Nice!


----------



## smisner50s

cazna said:


> I have one of these smisner with a 30hp yamaha, Goes well Really safe and tough little boats, Handles great, From this brand of boats, A great NZ Invention.
> 
> http://www.macboats.co.nz/home
> 
> One day i will get the next model up. Im not such a big spender on toys unless its tools :yes: But they make money so its all good.


 thats nice i like it


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> Do you have many people ride with you Moore?  People often comment on the amount of dust on my dash. Our life is dust, but they don't understand that.


Lone taper ,,, If I ever roll It ,, I'm dead. 
Right now the back seat has 15 bags of ss 90 .A week ago ,had the bed loaded with scaffold ,and planks . Had to put 2 benches /fan/stilts/empty buckets up front. I went through a road check... The troopers had A good laugh .


----------



## moore

Hey ,, Is nathen trying to throw me a hint with that duelly at the bottom of the page?:blink:


----------



## smisner50s

moore said:


> Hey ,, Is nathen trying to throw me a hint with that duelly at the bottom of the page?:blink:


 probilly go get it .....duelly rock


----------



## alltex

moore said:


> Tool storage.
> They say A clean car Is the sign of a sick mind.:whistling2:
> I feel the same way about tools. Hey cazna I took these pics back in January . Still haven't washed that truck.:laughing:


 Looks real good just like i used to keep mine when i worked alot.i never saw the point in getting tools spottless when i needed thm agin in the morning !! Rite now ,both pumps are bagged ,as well as the tube,roller, angle box, and 10 inch box.Had them all over 10 years too.


----------



## moore

2012 Silverado 4 door ,long bed,v6 4 wheel ,rubber floor covering, vinyl seats.
roll up windows. WORK TRUCK.:yes::yes: $38,000,,,,,,,,,  . 

Looked a it Sunday.


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> Tool storage.
> They say A clean car Is the sign of a sick mind.:whistling2:
> I feel the same way about tools. Hey cazna I took these pics back in January . Still haven't washed that truck.:laughing:


The NEED to have a clean car (and tools) is a sign of a sick mind - obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder.

Couldn't find anything for 'obsessive compulsive uncleanliness disorder', so I guess you and I and 2buck are fine.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> The NEED to have a clean car (and tools) is a sign of a sick mind - obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder.
> 
> Couldn't find anything for 'obsessive compulsive uncleanliness disorder', so I guess you and I and 2buck are fine.


Three men were standing side-by-side using the urinal.

The first man finished, zipped up and started washing and literally scrubbing his hands ... clear up to his elbows ... He used about 20 paper towels before he finished. He turned to the other two men and commented: "I graduated from Harvard and they taught us to be clean."

The second man finished, zipped up and quickly wet the tips of his fingers, grabbed one paper towel and commented: "I graduated from the University of California and they taught us to be environmentally conscious."

The third man zipped up and as he was walking out the door he had a smirk on his face and said: "I don't know about you guys, but where I went to college, they taught us not to piss on our hands."

Guess sometimes it pays, not to be over educated :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

moore said:


> 2012 Silverado 4 door ,long bed,v6 4 wheel ,rubber floor covering, vinyl seats.
> roll up windows. WORK TRUCK.:yes::yes: $38,000,,,,,,,,,  .
> 
> Looked a it Sunday.


Trucks are terribly expensive! And stripped down like that, you'd hope for a lot less! I looked at a Ford Diesel, 4 door, long box, not the fancy interior, but they still wanted right at 60,000.00!! I have to do a LOT of drywall to profit 60 thousand!


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Three men were standing side-by-side using the urinal.
> 
> The first man finished, zipped up and started washing and literally scrubbing his hands ... clear up to his elbows ... He used about 20 paper towels before he finished. He turned to the other two men and commented: "I graduated from Harvard and they taught us to be clean."
> 
> The second man finished, zipped up and quickly wet the tips of his fingers, grabbed one paper towel and commented: "I graduated from the University of California and they taught us to be environmentally conscious."
> 
> The third man zipped up and as he was walking out the door he had a smirk on his face and said: "I don't know about you guys, but where I went to college, they taught us not to piss on our hands."
> 
> Guess sometimes it pays, not to be over educated :thumbsup:


That went over my head, so I guess I'm not educated enough. 

I could tell it was going to be a lie when the Harvard graduate said he was taught to be clean. They're more taught how not to get caught.

And who needs to go to college to learn not to pee on your hands?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> That went over my head, so I guess I'm not educated enough.
> 
> I could tell it was going to be a lie when the Harvard graduate said he was taught to be clean. They're more taught how not to get caught.
> 
> And who needs to go to college to learn not to pee on your hands?


Yeah, guess my last comment dont make sense, I was going to add cazna's name to last sentence , but that would make things more confusing.:whistling2:

But the joke was that guys can go from one extreme to the not so extreme, so some where in there,,,,there should be a balance.

Guess it's the office battle of the type of worker (personality) a guy is with a messy desk vs clean desk, I can't remember all the desk types, but I worked with a guy for a while that worked at IBM as a computer programmer. He said I would be the type with a messy desk, but would be able to find everything. He said those types would find the cheat or easy/lazy way around a program, the fastest pathway. He said the last desk a computer program would hit, was the neat/clean freak, they would clean things up and get things organized for the general public. I think the messy desk type that could never find nothing were the inventor types

I guess it's each to his own, and each serves a purpose, but I would go nuts working with a super clean freak:blink:


----------



## fr8train

Tim0282 said:


> Trucks are terribly expensive! And stripped down like that, you'd hope for a lot less! I looked at a Ford Diesel, 4 door, long box, not the fancy interior, but they still wanted right at 60,000.00!! I have to do a LOT of drywall to profit 60 thousand!


3 years ago, I bought a '05 Silverado Z71 w/ standard bed (7') and the 5.3L. For $15000. Treats me just fine.


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> But the joke was that guys can go from one extreme to the not so extreme, so some where in there,,,,there should be a balance.


Extremes can have an advantage - when society is as it has been: In a 'stable' state.

Now might not be a good time to be so extreme, but more flexible, 'fluid'. A balance can be good. Leaves one not so 'brittle' to change - potentially more able to cope. 



2buckcanuck said:


> I think the messy desk type that could never find nothing were the inventor types


I wonder what Dirty desk types are supposed to be?



2buckcanuck said:


> I guess it's each to his own, and each serves a purpose, but I would go nuts working with a super clean freak:blink:



I used to be one in many ways. When I was a kid. But I'm much better now. 

Unless it served a utilitarian purpose that I could logically accept - eg. by keeping things so clean it can help get more and better paying work - then I couldn't really justify super cleanliness.


----------



## cazna

JustMe said:


> The NEED to have a clean car (and tools) is a sign of a sick mind - obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder.
> 
> Couldn't find anything for 'obsessive compulsive uncleanliness disorder', so I guess you and I and 2buck are fine.


Theres no way im that bad, Work still needs to be done, Tools cost a lot and are hard to come by in NZ so i want them to last, I dont like buying things twice, My tidyness comes from being a painter in existing homes, The old lady who wants a bedroom re decorated does not want a pig messing up the rest of the house or rocks on up in ****ty truck with grubby clothes, I guess its different with drywall you can be like that and it does not matter, and the HO its not about, Just imagine having tea and cake for smoko in an old ladys clean house, If your a slob your gone. She wont tell her bowling club friends to get you will they, I guess my training background is different than you lot.


----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Theres no way im that bad, Work still needs to be done, Tools cost a lot and are hard to come by in NZ so i want them to last, I dont like buying things twice, My tidyness comes from being a painter in existing homes, The old lady who wants a bedroom re decorated does not want a pig messing up the rest of the house or rocks on up in ****ty truck with grubby clothes, I guess its different with drywall you can be like that and it does not matter, and the HO its not about, Just imagine having tea and cake for smoko in an old ladys clean house, If your a slob your gone. She wont tell her bowling club friends to get you will they, I guess my training background is different than you lot.


OH I see..... those old lady's like some cazna .. yeah ,,, I'm getting the picture :yes:.... You go cazna ... :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> OH I see..... those old lady's like some cazna .. yeah ,,, I'm getting the picture :yes:.... You go cazna ... :thumbsup:


so he's trying to impress them then, clean tools mean all his TOOLS will be clean:whistling2:
And didn't cazna start a thread about scoring on the job site, he was checking us out, seeing if we were doing the same thing

You go cazna, you dirty dog you:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> The old lady who wants a bedroom re decorated does not want a pig messing up the rest of the house or rocks on up in ****ty truck with grubby clothes, I guess its different with drywall you can be like that and it does not matter, and the HO its not about, Just imagine having tea and cake for smoko in an old ladys clean house, If your a slob your gone. She wont tell her bowling club friends to get you will they, I guess my training background is different than you lot.


Did you just call me/us pigs? 

Take it as it was meant, cazna - tongue in cheek.

And your cleaniness reasoning makes all kind of sense. There's a lot of rich older girls out there waiting to be tea'd and cake'd.


----------



## moore

He said ,,,there's work out there that needs to be done....:yes::yes::yes:
WORK IT CAZNA ,,,, let them know who's daddy.


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> He said ,,,there's work out there that needs to be done....:yes::yes::yes:
> WORK IT CAZNA ,,,, let them know who's daddy.


----------



## cazna

Lol ha ha, you guys are a crack up :thumbup:

Take it easy justme, I forgot too add :jester: to that post, it was lunchtime and i was rushing it explaining some work i do, NO not that kind, Im not that lucky :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Lol ha ha, you guys are a crack up :thumbup:
> 
> Take it easy justme, I forgot too add :jester: to that post, it was lunchtime and i was rushing it explaining some work i do, NO not that kind, Im not that lucky :thumbup:


come on Cazna, we know you got a story to tell , or why else would you start this thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/got-lucky-storys-1751/

we promise we won't tell your wife:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

....


----------



## D's

Here's my storage setup...

Trailer for big jobs & truck holds everything for reno work









some views of the trailer interior(work in progress)
















everything onsite that I need









INTRODUCING THE TOTE TROLLEY!!!









Tools are organised into totes that slide in and out of the trolley, easily packed into truck too if I need them









All my Wooster and Apla handles (Garage Grippers are awesome)









Apla-Tapers hanging from quick-connects








:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Now that is wild and awesome.:thumbup:

I would have a urge to motorize your trolly, with a remote control too

But now you got me rethinking how to pimp my storage space in my van


----------



## D's

Maybe Rick Hardman can help us with that one!

On the left I've got my sprayer, hoses/cords, and an 8' long shelving unit made with 2x4's and OSB. The top shelf holds all my light consumables like tapes, sanding papers, adhesives, no-coat, with a rack for bead above(holds 12'ers). The middle shelf has my power tool bags(dewalt/hilti), compressor, drops, toolboxes. On the floor I keep cases of screws, vac, bags of dry compound, panel lift, buckets, wobblelight.

On the forward right side I keep the tote trolley so I can access the bins from the side door, and at the back I keep all my bakers, steps, and Little Giant ladder. Wash station sits in the aisle while in transit. Stilts are hung on the wall up front.

Working well so far but still need to add a bench up front for tool repairs next. Trailers can stock so much stuff once organized but it takes a lot of thought and tripping around to get there.


----------



## gazman

Thats awsome.:thumbup:
How big a crew are you running? I have a three man crew but dont think that I could justify a setup like that.


----------



## D's

Well Gazza you're running a bigger crew than me at the moment. Could you justify spending the third guys wages on the setup instead?


----------



## gazman

D's said:


> Well Gazza you're running a bigger crew than me at the moment. Could you justify spending the third guys wages on the setup instead?


 Yes I could but I think he would be a bit peed off about that.:whistling2:
I would realy strugle to get a trailer that large on a lot of sites here. At the moment at has been raining a lot so most of our our sites are 4x4 only:furious:


----------



## cazna

Thats a great set up Ds, Well done.


----------



## Kiwiman

I know what you're thinking Caz :yes:


----------



## cazna

Kiwiman said:


> I know what you're thinking Caz :yes:


Lol, No, Thats even a bit much for me.


----------



## rhardman

That set up is a work of art. :thumbsup:

The carrier, bins, washing sink...it's the best I've ever seen!


----------



## carpentaper

D's if your organization and storage is anything like the way you run a business and site, you would be a good guy to work for. what's it like up in fernie anyway?:jester:


----------



## D's

Thanks guys. If anyone is thinking of building their own I'm happy to provide more construction details. Most of the credit goes to a talented woodworker friend of mine, Mark Kover, for turning my concept into reality. I think it would have many applications for other trades as well. Those rubbermaid bins are so pervasive it'd be nice if they offered something similar.

It's very solid construction so on the heavy side but two men can easily manage it up stairs and you only have to move it once. Any ideas for improvements?

Still have lots to learn about managing staff Carpentaper but getting there. Fernie's a great town, always need help for the Christmas rush if you're looking.


----------



## carpentaper

i'd love to work with a good crew but i think the commute would kill me.


----------



## moore

Got tired of digging through the back seat !:whistling2:


----------



## Newagestucco

D's said:


> Here's my storage setup...
> 
> Trailer for big jobs & truck holds everything for reno work
> View attachment 1678
> 
> 
> 
> some views of the trailer interior(work in progress)
> View attachment 1680
> 
> View attachment 1681
> 
> 
> 
> everything onsite that I need
> View attachment 1682
> 
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING THE TOTE TROLLEY!!!
> View attachment 1683
> 
> 
> 
> Tools are organised into totes that slide in and out of the trolley, easily packed into truck too if I need them
> View attachment 1684
> 
> 
> 
> All my Wooster and Apla handles (Garage Grippers are awesome)
> View attachment 1685
> 
> 
> 
> Apla-Tapers hanging from quick-connects
> View attachment 1686
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


 
very organized you like apla tech


----------



## A smooth finish

I just got a topper for my truck. Does anybody have any designs or pictures for how they organize there topper. Im looking at making some bed slide outs to make getting things easier.


----------



## gazman

I am not sure if this helps, post 103.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/what-do-you-drive-3366/index6/


----------



## A smooth finish

gazman said:


> I am not sure if this helps, post 103.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/what-do-you-drive-3366/index6/


Ya it helps a bit. But I cant afford to buy anything fancy like that.


----------



## RenoRob

Wow, now those are some nice storage ideas.

Had some scraps kickin around the shop so I made a box for my handles. It might give someone the wrong impression if they see me carrying it around.....


----------



## chris

nice work Rob:thumbsup: Gotta take care of those handels


----------



## icerock drywall

gazman said:


> With the price of tools and how easily they can be damaged how do you store and transport them?
> I carry my squares in PVC pipe that I have screwed to the door of my trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My larger boxes are in a box made out of particle board in the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And other stuff like angle heads I have in a paded case that was $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble what to do with the mudrunner. What do you blokes do?


 
I have two boxes like that for my box tools and flushers as well ...they work great for $20


----------



## smisner50s

Gaz get some scedual 40 pipe 4" two threaded end caps put the mudrunner in it...and screw it to the van wall..although my mudrunner is hanging in my shop sence i got that new blueline compound tube....


----------



## icerock drywall

here is my tool holder


----------



## moore

Helps to keep bucket from tipping over..


----------



## Scott_w

RenoRob said:


> Wow, now those are some nice storage ideas.
> 
> Had some scraps kickin around the shop so I made a box for my handles. It might give someone the wrong impression if they see me carrying it around.....


Nice! I see some Festool in the background! I was going to use a spare systainer I have for my 3 boxes. It would be nice if festool sold some nice long systainers for handles and the taper.

scott


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Helps to keep bucket from tipping over..


Ur the man Moore:yes:


----------



## VANMAN

icerock drywall said:


> here is my tool holder


Whats going on with the golf cart?
Houses cant g that big u need 1 of them!!!!!!:jester:
Nice jeep tho!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

D's said:


> Here's my storage setup...
> 
> Trailer for big jobs & truck holds everything for reno work
> View attachment 1678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some views of the trailer interior(work in progress)
> View attachment 1680
> 
> View attachment 1681
> 
> 
> 
> everything onsite that I need
> View attachment 1682
> 
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING THE TOTE TROLLEY!!!
> View attachment 1683
> 
> 
> 
> Tools are organised into totes that slide in and out of the trolley, easily packed into truck too if I need them
> View attachment 1684
> 
> 
> 
> All my Wooster and Apla handles (Garage Grippers are awesome)
> View attachment 1685
> 
> 
> 
> Apla-Tapers hanging from quick-connects
> View attachment 1686
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


man we all know why a guy needs a Unit like that:yes: thing is can U give a fly by Moore's place as I think he needs someone to show him how to get his Truck back


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> man we all know why a guy needs a Unit like that:yes: thing is can U give a fly by Moore's place as I think he needs someone to show him how to get his Truck back


 What you talkin bout Joe???:blink:


----------



## moore

VANMAN said:


> Whats going on with the golf cart?
> Houses cant g that big u need 1 of them!!!!!!:jester:
> Nice jeep tho!:thumbsup:


 Ice rock has a nice spread:yes:


----------



## VANMAN

moore said:


> Ice rock has a nice spread:yes:


I c that!!:yes:
Sh*t it would b great 2 have cash,but then i am just back today from shooting pheasants and that costs about £500 a day! My dad payed for my last 3 days:thumbup
But i said i will pay his next shoot so thats a £1000 for me
Gutted 2 say the least but it cant b take take!


----------



## icerock drywall

VANMAN said:


> I c that!!:yes:
> Sh*t it would b great 2 have cash,but then i am just back today from shooting pheasants and that costs about £500 a day! My dad payed for my last 3 days:thumbup
> But i said i will pay his next shoot so thats a £1000 for me
> Gutted 2 say the least but it cant b take take!


thats funny :rockon:


----------



## Pytlik

moore said:


> Tool storage.
> They say A clean car Is the sign of a sick mind.:whistling2:
> I feel the same way about tools. Hey cazna I took these pics back in January . Still haven't washed that truck.:laughing:


Moore would you hire me, I would love to work for you !!! 

ohhhh wait.... no room for me in the car, never mind.... :whistling2:


----------



## moore

Pytlik said:


> Moore would you hire me, I would love to work for you !!!
> 
> ohhhh wait.... no room for me in the car, never mind.... :whistling2:


I cleaned her out today..I got room for ya!


----------



## fr8train

No wonder it snowed!


----------



## moore

fr8train said:


> No wonder it snowed!


The whif called me at work yesterday ..Said I need to pick the boy up from school. I was like.. So I ran out to the truck with 2 empties and started separating the trash from the tools...I found my thermos top that I've been looking for the last 2 months! And A brand new hyde 5 That went MIA the day I walked out the store with It! :laughing:


----------



## Mudstar

wow you guys with all them tools to drag around and the gas you must go through doing that. I don't need more then a civic hatch back and load up the tools needed for the day and that's it. I finish 8000sqft + week to week if I want to but I'm frugal and don't need any more then average size houses a month....still slinging here


----------



## cazna

Mudstar said:


> wow you guys with all them tools to drag around and the gas you must go through doing that. I don't need more then a civic hatch back and load up the tools needed for the day and that's it. I finish 8000sqft + week to week if I want to but I'm frugal and don't need any more then average size houses a month....still slinging here


Im kinda edging towards that to muddy star, Not quite just a hatch but a greatly reduced trailer load and a smaller vehicle and as you say, Why carry around all those tools if they are not in daily use, Its working out ok so far, Hope you had a good xmas.


----------



## moore

Mudstar said:


> wow you guys with all them tools to drag around and the gas you must go through doing that. I don't need more then a civic hatch back and load up the tools needed for the day and that's it. I finish 8000sqft + week to week if I want to but I'm frugal and don't need any more then average size houses a month....still slinging here


If I were a DC sub I'm sure the Civic would do just fine.
but.. I don't think that hatch back would work for me .


----------



## Tim0282

I have to agree with you, Sir Moore. Often I have a trailer load of scaffolding when I leave the job. Even when there isn't scaffolding, there is at least a plank and ladder for the stairway to the basement.


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> I have to agree with you, Sir Moore. Often I have a trailer load of scaffolding when I leave the job. Even when there isn't scaffolding, there is at least a plank and ladder for the stairway to the basement.


Not just for me do I need scaffold Tim. But The hangers need me to set the houses up..All they have is side tools and benches:whistling2: Then most times I'll leave my scaffold set up for the painters .. 
I spent a whole day this week just riding around picking up scaffold from jobs I finished up A month ago.. I know! I Know! I need a trailer.:yes:


----------



## Tim0282

You're too nice. I leave mine, too.


----------



## moore

Tim0282 said:


> You're too nice. I leave mine, too.


I tell the painters . I'll leave it for you,,,But when I need it! I'm coming to get It !
So you best get the high chit done first.:yes: LOL!!!


----------



## Tim0282

Yepper!


----------



## moore

moore said:


> Then most times I'll leave my scaffold set up for the painters


 2buck must be balls on with that war game! I thought he would have cursed me for this post by now!:laughing:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> No, we don't need Cazna winning another award, his head will swell and he will float away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think of my 10" box and handle Cazna??? 2bjr has her all cleaned up spotless and ready to go.
> 
> My mommy always told me it's whats in the inside that counts, not the outside. I don't know why she kept telling me that all my life, but I took her advice:whistling2:


Kiwi says you have no mom, he says he made you from bits and pieces of smileys and sqiggy through photo shop....:jester:


----------



## gazman

I got an email from AllWall today about some new tool cases that TapeTech have released. They look pretty cool.

*#12867 Taping Set Case $299.00*

*#12868 Finishing Set Case $299.00*


----------



## mld

gazman said:


> I got an email from AllWall today about some new tool cases that TapeTech have released. They look pretty cool.
> 
> *#12867 Taping Set Case $299.00*
> 
> *#12868 Finishing Set Case $299.00*


Hey, Gaz, does this mean we can get them for like $8.95 on our side of the planet?


----------



## mudslingr

I had a custom tool box made for me by a local union shop. Wanted something heavy duty so even the ground crew at the airports can't hurt anything. I plan to buy a trailer this summer and it will sit in there but is still light enough to wheel out into the job site.

Still waiting for my mini taper from Aaron but once it arrives I'll have it, angle heads and my mud pump mounted in there too.


----------



## mld

Nice..... hey what was that? I think Cazna is drooling!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

That looks amazing and just have me an idea to get one custom made for my truck like a lock box But way better... Nice work I love it


----------



## A smooth finish

mudslingr said:


> I had a custom tool box made for me by a local union shop. Wanted something heavy duty so even the ground crew at the airports can't hurt anything. I plan to buy a trailer this summer and it will sit in there but is still light enough to wheel out into the job site.
> 
> Still waiting for my mini taper from Aaron but once it arrives I'll have it, angle heads and my mud pump mounted in there too.


Make sure you get a good lock. Just had my trailer broke into last night

They got my stilts and all my drywall tools


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

looks nice, do have a question does it bother you to carry in the whole set everyday:mellow::


----------



## Toontowntaper

A smooth finish said:


> Make sure you get a good lock. Just had my trailer broke into last night They got my stilts and all my drywall tools



That sucks man sorry to hear hopefully they are stupid and go to a pawn shop... Call all of them I had my tools stolen but had receipts for all of it and pictures serial numbers.... I actually ended up getting pretty much all of my stuff back cause I reported it to police and the pawn shops.... They caught the guy


----------



## mudslingr

A smooth finish said:


> Make sure you get a good lock. Just had my trailer broke into last night
> 
> They got my stilts and all my drywall tools


Been there ! I feel your rage.:furious: Sorry to hear about that. Hope you're able to recoup quickly.



Bazooka-Joe said:


> looks nice, do have a question does it bother you to carry in the whole set everyday:mellow::


Just got it yesterday BJ. So far so good. Should have got some bigger wheels on it for stairs. Guess I can always change them.


----------



## moore

Works well for me..


----------



## cazna

I want that ladder at the bottom, Start digging  :jester:

Good idea though, Saves you picking up off the ground.


----------

